# Chicken  Jalapeno Spread



## Katherine (Jun 20, 2002)

2 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 8-ounce package cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup milk 
1/4 cup minced red bell pepper 
2 tablespoons minced jalapeño pepper 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 teaspoon TABASCO brand Pepper Sauce 

Finely chop chicken breast halves. In 12-inch skillet, over medium-high heat, in hot oil, cook chicken until tender and golden on all sides, stirring frequently. In a medium bowl, stir cream cheese, mayonnaise, milk, red pepper, jalapeño pepper, lemon juice, salt, TABASCO® Sauce and cooked chicken until well blended.

Preheat oven to 375°F. Spoon chicken mixture into heat-safe crock or small casserole. Bake 20 minutes or until mixture is hot and bubbly. Serve with crisp crackers or pita triangles.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2002)

YUM!


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 22, 2006)

omg! katherine, this is a MUST try on my list!  thanks!


----------



## bevkile (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds sooo good. It is a keeper.


----------



## Constance (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like a winner to me! Thanks for sharing.


----------

